# I really must strim the lane.



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

The wildflowers have mostly seeded,, definitely time to get the strimmer out.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Nah...fertilise it ...then in the rain it will be like a car wash.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

It was wet coming back this morning and until it rains I have about a kilo of grass seeds plastered down each side.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Well at least if you have "collected" a kilo of grass seeds on each side that is a kilo less to produce new grass.....

just be careful where you wash them off as a couple of kilos of grass seed on the patio may not be too popular in a little while......

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

WildThingsKev said:


> The wildflowers have mostly seeded,, definitely time to get the strimmer out.


Two strimmers, and a flymo, couple of rolls of duct tape, and some cable ties, up and down twice, Job done.

No don't thank me, no please, no gifts either, it was my pleasure to help > >


----------

